# Apple+Mail+gmail+imap+envoie de mail = grosse prise de tete



## joxp69 (6 Juillet 2009)

J'arrete pas de parcourir les forums à la recherche de la config.

Je misère grave, a un moment donné, je me dis que c'est qd meme mal foutu. Car bon samedi j'ai configuré mon compte GMAIL chez ma copine qui a un PC et ça a marché tout seul avec thunderbird et FREE.


Rappel de ma config : 

compte gmail IMAP
Neuf Box SFR




sur PC javais mi connection TSL pour que l'envoie fonctionne.

sur MAC j'ai pas la possibilité de mettre TSL ... 
je reçoi, mais impossible d'envoyer 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------

de plus le diagnostic connexion mail me dit ok pour imap ok pour smtp


par contre jai ça comme erreur à l'envoie : 

READ Jul 06 20:16:03.305 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelNegotiatedSSL]  -- host:smtp.gmail.com -- port:465 -- socket:0x17d0fb60 -- thread:0x17855bb0
553-5.1.2 We weren't able to find the recipient domain. Please check for any
553-5.1.2 spelling errors, and make sure you didn't enter any spaces, periods,
553 5.1.2 or other punctuation after the recipient's email address. 28sm192893eye.26


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juillet 2009)

voilà voilà

bonsoir à toi aussi hein

:soupir:


----------



## joxp69 (6 Juillet 2009)

ouai bonsoir, dsl je suis vraiment énervé la 

Mac de merde


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2009)

bonsoir
tu devrais 
1- lire les messages d'erreur  ils contiennent la réponse
2- lire l'aide gmail pour les réglages affinés
3- lire les fils existants sur macg ( dont un 100% gmail imap mail)
4- ne pas t'en prendre au mac car apparement les erreurs viennent de toi


----------



## joxp69 (6 Juillet 2009)

et comment tu expliques que sur PC j'ai configurer mon compte sans souci ??

J'ai lu l'aide de google... j'ai suivi a plusieurs reprise ce qu'il disait....


3- lire les fils existants sur macg ( dont un 100% gmail imap mail)
Je trouve ça ou stp ?


----------



## joxp69 (7 Juillet 2009)

:rose:


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

juste là en dessus, il y a un lien "recherche". Il fallait seulement saisir "gmail" dedans et vous seriez tombé sur ça http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/imap-pour-gmail-191038.html


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2009)

il y avait déjà posté 
et j'y ai déjà répondu

Aaah l'effet multiplication des pains - multipostes...


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

ça m'agace...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2009)

d'autant que ca éparpille l'aide pour rien au lieu de la concentrer


----------



## joxp69 (8 Juillet 2009)

bon je crois que je dois des excuses la...

on va mettre ça sur le coup de la fatigue du moment...

j'en en effet mal interprété un message derreur.

qui me disait soit c'est le destinataire qui est pas bon, soit c'est le smtp qui est mal configuré. 

J'ai tout fait pour chercher de nouveau parametre smtp, alors qui devais etre bon dès le départ...



disons qu'avec thunderbird , ça envoie le mail et on se prends une erreur ensuite.

alors merci pour l'aide, je tacherai d'être plus calme dans le futur :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2009)

et je dis que c'est mal réglé
déjà rien que le port est incorrect
( et encore je suis sympa de repeter ce qui est déjà répondu dans l'autre sujet ou dans l'aide gmail)


----------

